# fractured spine and my car written off!



## devereux08 (11 Jun 2008)

i was recently involved in a motor accident a head on collision other guy on wrong side of road so liability not a question.
driver of other car was not insured but later found out from quinn direct that he was on owners insurance through somethin called third party extension,anyone heard of this?
now again i hear from quinn that the owner might have sold his car a month previous to accident so they(quinn)might not be liable my main question is surely quinn direct would know immediatley the insurance status of their motor customers, me thinks somethin fishy is going on?
i should also say that i am with quinn direct mysef but with third party ins. only.am i at a disadvantage due to me being with same ins.company?
any helpful comments would be greatly appreciated.thanks


----------



## Mpsox (11 Jun 2008)

1: no reason why being with Quinn direct should put you at a disadvantage

2: if the owner had sold the car to someone else, then Quinn quite possibly may not be liable. Instead it would be the new owner of the car's insurers who would have liability. In fairness to Quinn, if the original owner at the time had not told them he had sold the car, how would they find out. 

If the driver is uninsured then you should contemplate contacting the MIBI for advice


----------



## devereux08 (11 Jun 2008)

thanks mpsox
the owners insurance slip and tax disc were both on display.plus the owner of the car and the driver are foreign and know each other


----------



## aircobra19 (11 Jun 2008)

Why don't you ask Quinn what third party extension is?

You need to determine if the driver was insured or not. Thats no clear. Again I would ask Quinn.

I would assume the Guards would be involved no?

Personally I found Quinn useless to deal when it came to claims. So it maybe they are just dragging their feet rather than the other driver up to some thing. 

They really should put together a central database of insurance, tax NCT, details and then put those Number plate scanners going, like they have in the UK.


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2008)

Mpsox said:


> ...
> If the driver is uninsured then you should contemplate contacting the MIBI for advice


I would suggest you contact the MIBI  @ http://www.mibi.ie ASAP and inform them of all that has transpired especially the possibility that the driver of the vehicle that hit you is uninsured and that the supposed insurance company may be disclaiming liability.


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

Mpsox said:


> 1: no reason why being with Quinn direct should put you at a disadvantage
> 
> 2: if the owner had sold the car to someone else, then Quinn quite possibly may not be liable. Instead it *would* be the new owner of the car's insurers who would have liability. In fairness to Quinn, if the original owner at the time had not told them he had sold the car, how would they find out.


 
That should be *could* surely?


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> They really should put together a central database of insurance, tax NCT, details and then put those Number plate scanners going, like they have in the UK.


 
Who do you propose would pay for all of this, given the cost is likely to be in the high tens of millions? Spread acorss probably a tenth of the driving population of the UK?


----------



## DavyJones (11 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> Who do you propose would pay for all of this, given the cost is likely to be in the high tens of millions? Spread acorss probably a tenth of the driving population of the UK?


 
The same people who paid for those electronic voting machines, I suppose!


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> Who do you propose would pay for all of this, given the cost is likely to be in the high tens of millions? Spread acorss probably a tenth of the driving population of the UK?


As it has already been done very successfully by all accounts in the UK, then the cost here should be relatively small.


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

okay, but as a software architect currently working on replacing a very large scale project whose equivalent exists in every other country in the EU and probably the western world, this reusability does not happen. R & D savings maybe, but little else, and maybe not even that as it will be put out to tender and most likely to be won be companies/consortium that had no involvement in the UK system.


----------



## devereux08 (11 Jun 2008)

quinn are definitely dragging their feet,gardai are just as bad.i will contact mibi tmrw.thanks for advice all.


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2008)

devereux08 said:


> quinn are definitely dragging their feet,gardai are just as bad.i will contact mibi tmrw.thanks for advice all.


Why wait? You can download forms and email them from their website tonight.


----------



## ACA (23 Jun 2008)

I work for QDI as a claims manager, it is entirely possible that QDI is fully investigating before commiting themselves to any possible pay-out, this would be the case with all claims regardless of who the other party is insured with, be it with QDI or another company. Whilst I can appreciate that you are frustrated with the delay, if the situation were reversed wouldn't you want every avenue explored before there was a pay-out on your policy?

3rd party extention is when a driver is insured fully comprehensive on their own vehicle and is driving a vehicle owned and insured by someone else. It is also possible that the driver of the other vehicle is a named driver on this vehicle, in which case more than one insurance company could be involved - called dual indemnity.


----------

